# Lonely as a Poker Chip



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Had my best day of ice fishin today. I have never fished Deer Creek so the first 3 hours were spent trying to find water that was over 15'. Drilled a ton of holes and had no success in any of them, didnt even see fish on the flasher. I kept moving and finally found water that was 22'-game on. Put the flasher down the hole and started marking fish right away. Caught one after another and ended the day with 30 plus fish iced, all were bows except one plump perch. Released all of the bows kept the one perch.[attachment=2:1tk3sles]Deer Creek 002.JPG[/attachment:1tk3sles][attachment=1:1tk3sles]Deer Creek 004.JPG[/attachment:1tk3sles][attachment=0:1tk3sles]Deer Creek 005.JPG[/attachment:1tk3sles]


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

That is a fat "plump" perch. Good on ya.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

As you probably know...toward the Heber end of Deer Creek it is pretty shallow. It's even hard to find the river gorge, although it is along the hill. Along the highway you can find some pretty steep, deep and fishable area's.
Nice catch on the trout and stuff !!! 8)


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

.45 said:


> As you probably know...toward the Heber end of Deer Creek it is pretty shallow. It's even hard to find the river gorge, although it is along the hill. Along the highway you can find some pretty steep, deep and fishable area's.
> Nice catch on the trout and stuff !!! 8)


I had know idea .45 Wish you would of told me that yesterday :mrgreen: Thats good info to have thanks. Do you know were to find the walleye?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice fish! I couldn't help notice your rod and reel. I would take that plastic tie off and those two end caps that hold the reel to the rod handle, and then wrap plastic electrical tape around the reel ends to hold it onto the handle. It makes for a lot more comfortable grip when you are catching a lot of fish during the day.

Just a suggestion! Nice fish again! Congrats on a great day afield.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's great to hear about some success on the ice. Glad you found them.

Does the Mini Ugly feel pretty good when you're fighting the bigger ones?

I was tempted the other day, but opted not to explain myself to my wife about it. :|


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Puddles said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > As you probably know...toward the Heber end of Deer Creek it is pretty shallow. It's even hard to find the river gorge, although it is along the hill. Along the highway you can find some pretty steep, deep and fishable area's.
> ...


I found out the hard and 'a long day' way.... 

Not sure about the walleye, although we have caught a few in Rainbow Bay by the bouy's. Caught rainbows there too... :shock:


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

LOAH said:


> It's great to hear about some success on the ice. Glad you found them.
> 
> Does the Mini Ugly feel pretty good when you're fighting the bigger ones?
> 
> I was tempted the other day, but opted not to explain myself to my wife about it. :|


I love the ugly- Its a great rod. If you hide it in your vehicle she would never know


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Honestly (or really *DIS*honestly), I was thinking that same thing while typing that message. Maybe next payday. :wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been shown a few spots that are supposed to be good for Walleye, but I have never been able to access them. Now that it is frozen over, maybe I'll get the chance to work those spots, then I can tell you if they really produce the eyes. Until then I'm of no help. Good job on the days catch. Sounds fast paced. There sure are some jumbo perch in DC. I caught quite a few of them dropshotting off one of the points out there before ice-over.


----------



## eugene78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds like you had a fun day of fishing. I have been wanting to go to deer creek for a while now cause i know there is some nice size rainbows there. Where were you fishing up their if you don't mind me asking? I know some peple like to keep certian places a secret.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

eugene78 said:


> Sounds like you had a fun day of fishing. I have been wanting to go to deer creek for a while now cause i know there is some nice size rainbows there. Where were you fishing up their if you don't mind me asking? I know some peple like to keep certian places a secret.


Is went out of the island marina about 1/4 mile until I found 20 plus feet of water.


----------



## LADY BUG (Jan 10, 2008)

Well there you go Puddles! You help out a bro by letting him sleep, while you white knuckle it on I-80 cursing his name the whole way and look what happens...your good deed is completely rewarded with one of your best days on the ice ever! It just seems really interesting that you were alone. Go figure!
Sounds like it was an awesome day! Wish I could have been there, but skiing was a high priority yesterday! Sounds like I'm due for a guided trip to Deer Creek. Nice catch, Puddles!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job... those bows from DC are always fatties. The one time I trolled it, we caught fat bow after fat bow and when I've fished it from shore and a tube, they've all been chunkers. Gotta love that if you're after a good fish dinner.


----------



## eugene78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks man. Happy fishing


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I wish I could find some of this DC success. That lake snubs me almost every time. The only fish I catch there are perch (in years past) and dink bass (I'm sure there are bigger ones somewhere...just not on my line).

Thanks to .45's post, I may just have a better idea of where to fish when springtime hits, although along the highway hasn't done much good for me either.


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

That's awesome Puddles. Now it really pisses me off I couldn't make it. Glad you found the fish.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

firemanroot said:


> That's awesome Puddles. Now it really **** me off I couldn't make it. Glad you found the fish.


Thanks Root, it sucked being alone-thank god I had so many fish to talk to. Sounds like Im guiding a trip up there for Laddybug hope you can join us for that. I will let you know when we are doin this. Im thinkin about Causey this weekend and your not workin. Hey bug you awake?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

"Lonley as a Poker Chip"??- sounds like someone else we both know and love. You wouldn't have been alone if you wouldn't plan adventures when you know I am on the other side of the country!!! boo


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> "Lonley as a Poker Chip"??- sounds like someone else we both know and love. You wouldn't have been alone if you wouldn't plan adventures when you know I am on the other side of the country!!! boo


With you being on the other side of the country, I thought you wouldnt find out about this.


----------

